# S scale Trestle bridge



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Yeah I'm back again with the same stuff!!:smilie_daumenpos: This one is a S scale curved trestle 30 inches long. Nothing much else can be said about it!:dunno: 
It's just what I do, guess I'm stuck in a rut:laugh:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

a rut that you enjoy.

great work shows how much you like doing it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of sticks now, but I'm sure that'll change.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> a rut that you enjoy.
> 
> great work shows how much you like doing it.


Hi wingnut,
Thanks much!! Yeah most of the time I enjoy it!! It's like any hobby though, it gets old and tiresome at times, like anything you do constantly, so you have to step away from it for a while and relax.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like a bunch of sticks now, but I'm sure that'll change.


That's a very interesting comment gunrunner!!! One of my customers said the same thing about a JV models trestle kit!!:dunno::smilie_daumenneg: so he ordered a bridge from me and gave me the kit!! So I put it together and sold it!!:laugh: I didn't tell him that is how all the wood kits are like. Think he was hoping for the trestle bents to be all one piece!
By the way, Iv'e been meaning to ask you, just how do you find time to work on this hobby while being a moderator??:dunno: It seems like it takes all your time answering all the 
posts that you do:dunno:!! You get 5 STARS from me!!:thumbsup:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

dave,,, didnt you know!!!
john has 4 hands and 4 eyes,
2 for his lay out and 2 for the putter.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the latest update on the S scale trestle!! First photo- all trestles built, second photo, the stringers laid out to the curve, third photo, trestles mounted and lastly got it standing up and adding girts and bracing!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Misty (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Plus I think that design would make a nice wooden bridge look too..


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Misty said:


> Very nice indeed. Plus I think that design would make a nice wooden bridge look too..


Thanks Misty!! Just a little confused from your comment though?:dunno: The bridge is wooden!! It's a timber trestle!!
Cheers, Dave


----------

